# Bucket seat question



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a '67 with the pass.side reclining seat that doesn't recline.
Can someone explain how the reclining mechanism works ?
The lever and cable and latch that the cable is attached to work. Still
the seat back won't go down. Thanks

:banghead:


----------



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

Is there anyone out there that have any information on these seats?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

smithd7 said:


> Is there anyone out there that have any information on these seats?



Did you do a search in the forums????? This has been brought up in the past. The "Search" button at the top of the page is a very useful tool that will often provide information that may be of help.

Do a search for "lever on RS of passenger seat?" and you may want to additionally contact member* Reb *for his guidance on the seat operation. :yesnod:


----------



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

Jim, that's the first place I tried,very little info. Did not find what I was looking for. Would really be nice if I could find a diagram of the seat,but really need to know how the cylinder in the seat back works. Thanks for your post.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

smithd7 said:


> Jim, that's the first place I tried,very little info. Did not find what I was looking for. Would really be nice if I could find a diagram of the seat,but really need to know how the cylinder in the seat back works. Thanks for your post.



OK, then try and contact *Reb* as it sounded in his post that he pulled his seat all apart as well. Don't know if any Pontiac Body manuals might have this if you don't have one of these. Might be worth a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

pony462 said:


> Jim, that's the first place I tried,very little info. Did not find what I was looking for. Would really be nice if I could find a diagram of the seat,but really need to know how the cylinder in the seat back works. Thanks for your post.


Hello, did you happened to find any information on the right side reclining seat? I have a recliner that I'm looking for information. I also need the lever for the operation of the seat. I did find a little information in the Body by Fisher service manual.


----------

